# Boats Getting Too Close To Piers . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Boats Getting Too Close To Piers . . .

I lived in South FL for over 45 years and fished regularly from Ft. Lauderdale to Sebastian Inlet . . . Juno Pier was and is , y favorite pier of all time !

I found this thread whee a bunch of boaters are discussing and planning how to catch bait ( illegally close ) to Juno Pier . . . Some interesting "intel" . . .

*http://www.thehulltruth.com/sportfishing-charters-forum/293220-catching-bait-palm-beach-anyone-want-help-noob.html*


----------

